# Orb Wee Pictures...



## ScubaSnyder (Oct 31, 2007)

*Wee NS 50 

*Wee inside of Ultrafire P4 body w/head of light





Wee Emitter




lights tested





hand lens/wee





Wee 50 lm 18 ft way w/ 30x hand lens





UltraFire P4 w/ UF3.6v (left) vs. Wee 50 w/ 30x hand lens (right) 8 ft 




Here are some size comparison pictures.

*New Pictures*















The wee above looked like the one below before polishing for the picture!






*



*


----------



## Cuso (Nov 1, 2007)

Gatta love the high-end clip...Ti??:laughing: Cool pictures:twothumbs


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Nov 2, 2007)

Not high end, but holds 50 lbs., more than I can say for the coated wire that comes with the wee, not the Ti model, I am thinking of buying the 80 lm Ti model but not sure I wanna throw down 150 for 80 lm, I am sure something brighter will arise from the depths of technology.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 3, 2007)

I also like the comparison of the Wee with the Madagascar hissing cockroach and the praying mantis. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm guessing the Wee will fir inside the Fenix?

Great pictures, that light is tiny.


----------



## Illum (Nov 3, 2007)

good to see a wood roach enthusiast.....why people find them repelling I don't know why.

a regular roach is another story
wood roach's are cute, cute wee too


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Nov 4, 2007)

Gunner12 said:


> I'm guessing the Wee will fir inside the Fenix?
> 
> Great pictures, that light is tiny.



I put a picture up of the wee inside a 1x cr123 body


----------



## Illum (Nov 4, 2007)

on the second to last picture....was the camera off or was the color really that blue?


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Nov 4, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> on the second to last picture....was the camera off or was the color really that blue?



The color somehow just came out that way with exp. at +2 and ISO at 400. The last picture is more of the tint the light actually is. Does have a blue tint though.

Its a shame they don't polish the reflector on the wee... maybe that would increase the throw a bit, but then again the diode is 4-6mm away from the lens and the diameter of the light is probably around 11mm(inside reflector) blah damn the shitty throw


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 4, 2007)

Sir, your house might have a bug problem.


----------



## FlashBanger (Nov 5, 2007)

Very impressive photos


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Feb 5, 2008)

Bump New photos added


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 5, 2008)

Very cool pictures indeed. I wouldn't have a chance of photographing like this with my camera. Maybe I ought to spend less on flashlights?


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Feb 6, 2008)

MikeSalt said:


> Very cool pictures indeed. I wouldn't have a chance of photographing like this with my camera. Maybe I ought to spend less on flashlights?



Its not the camera its the photographer lol jk, I take a lot of macro pictures of insects and other outdoor photos.


----------



## Illum (Feb 6, 2008)

ScubaSnyder said:


> Its not the camera its the photographer lol jk, I take a lot of micro pictures of insects and other outdoor photos.



I try to do the same...but I haven't found too many insects thats willing to cooperate for stills...though I managed to use sticky tape to "pin" down a Japaneses scarab beetle for a good macro


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Feb 8, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I try to do the same...but I haven't found too many insects thats willing to cooperate for stills...though I managed to use sticky tape to "pin" down a Japaneses scarab beetle for a good macro




It is a pain to photograph some of them, Lepidoptera(Butterflies) are easy to get pictures of if you have the right nectar/food plants in your yard or know where to find them, if you have any questions Ill be sure to answer the best of my knowledge. Another thing thats sweet to photograph are Chilapoda/Centipedes (If they are feeding~~Having fruit flies breeding is the key) Diplopoda/millipedes slow easy to find especially 4-5 hours after a bit of rain.


----------



## Draven451 (Feb 18, 2008)

Cool pictures - I
m looking forward to adding a Lummi to my collection soon :twothumbs


----------

